# Hardest Thing EVER!



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is the hardest thing ive ever had to do, but for the best life for my cats i owe it to them to do what needs to be done.

i have 2 cats a tabby and a black both male called J.D and Turk, they are just over 4 years old, had them since kittens. For a while now due to my husband an my circumstances changing we are:
1) not at home as much during day/evening, i have always told myself since there is two of them they have each other for some company while we are out, they are indoor cats as im petrified of them getting abused by people or hit by a car. 
2) money is extremely tight
3)we also are now in a position where frequent relocations in where we live will be happening in the coming weeks due to job and the final thing is that today when we got in i found a dark puddle in my bath tub with tiny red bits in, some research on it i linked it to the symptoms of Feline cystitis, not only a reoccurring problem but a time consuming/expensive one too.
we are not on benefits but looking at what people are saying it costs at the vets with no insurance i have no idea how this will pan out....i will be attending my local vet first thing this am regardless.
as much as it kills me though i realise we are no longer able to provide our cats with the degree of care they require and so its time to try and find someone who can adopt or at least find a long-term/forever home for them.
that being said i am hoping there will be someone out there who could offer them a loving stable home with a good amount of time to spend on them and also someone willing to take on a cat with a health condition....

They have no past issues out of the ordinary, J.D(tabby) seems to over groom from time to time an now turkey has been copying him in one patch on his belly. Both neutered, no fleas/worms etc. they are very loving lap cats who love the attention and love to talk.
I dont want to rehome them with any of the main companies as i hear about the euthanasia cases even when they claim not to put healthy cats down.

does anyone feel they could help in this matter as i dont want my cat/s to suffer?.... 
i do realise that i probably should never have got them in the first place due to not being able to tell what the future holds in terms of providing their care and made better choices of getting them insured before etc. all of those things i will feel guilty about for the rest of my life but this being the booming alarm call to the whole situation i just need to act now for their best interests an not my own in not wanting to give them up. Its just this situation has clarified we are not in a position to cope with them anymore, if i had the time and money id never think of re-homing.

Really hoping someone can help with this situation..?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

Firstly, nobody can predict what the future holds, it would be nice to have a crystal ball but fact is life and circumstances change.

Secondly and most importantly, you need to get the cystitis treated, the vet will give a pain relief, anti-inflammatory and you will need to feed a wet diet, take a fresh urine sample in to the vets but treatment will depend on crystals.

Unfortunately, at this present time, I don't have space to help you, unless they would be happy sharing with 2 other adult cats, but then I don't have the funds to treat your cats a the moment.

Others will be along soon, I hope they can make suggestions to you which will help.

The other way you could do this is ask the cats protection to do a direct rehome, this means you keep the cats with you for now and they advertise on their website, they also home check, but this all depends on how much time you have.

Some vets will do a payment plan, worth asking if finances are tight.

Good luck.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello Catcoonz,

Yes my vets opens in under half an hour and i will be taking him in.
I love him to death and will spend every penny on him just not sure if i have enough pennies.
i wish everything was different an this wasnt even an option but i feel its the right thing for them to be somewhere a lot more secure then here now. 
i will see how it goes at the vets soon an will get back an post a update on him.

I have no idea if they would be good with 2 other cats but they have been good with my mothers dog they just look from a distance an gradually on each visit end up playing with him. so im assuming they would be the same with other cats.

sadly regardless of paying for this vets visit with all the other things going on rehoming will still be on the cards.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope all goes well at the vets today, please do post after.

All I can offer at the moment is an outside run until 2 cats have left me then I can accommodate indoors.

I do run my own rescue and have 8 of my own cats, all live happily together, have a think if I may be able to help you, I never ever pts any animal unless it is for extreme health reasons, if they cant be rehomed they stay with me.
In a few weeks I have an aggressive cat coming in, other rescues advised the owner to pts, however, I strongly disagree with this, so that cat will remain with me if I am unable to tame her enough to rehome.

I also don't have transport, not sure if this would be an issue for you and I live in Oxfordshire.

Do try CPL first but if you need me as a last resort let me know, if I did rehome, I would ensure they stayed together.

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, if they are indoor cats then relocating will not be as difficult as it would for outdoor cats, who need to be kept in for the first few weeks at a new address and then establish a whole new outdoor territory, with all it's dangers and neighbouring cats to worry about. At age 4, they should be calmer than young kittens who have lots of energy to burn whilst their owners are out, and they shouldn't get so bored. I would say give it a go first, see how they cope with the first move, you may find the change of scenery will help to clear up the over grooming problem (although see the vet for that first too!)


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope you can find good homes for your cats, but not easy, i have been trying to rehome one[not mine] and had no luck, but please get the cystitis treaed first, are you sure you cant manage somehow to keep them,?
2 cats isnt many ,could you cut down on something else, even buy cheaper food for them, maybe?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree if rehoming is really the only option then a home from home adoption through CPL is a great idea from CC :thumbup1:
If you were to keep them there a are a few things to consider. 
As indoor cats the move isn't quite the same as for free roaming cats as Treaclesmum has said. To help with stress you could give Zylkene:
Zylkene for Dogs & Cats | Anxiety | Behavioural | Daily Care | Cats | MedicAnimal.com
A reasonable and cheap cat food is Butchers Classic:
Classic Meat in Jelly Cat Food Tins 400gm 24 Pack | Pets At Home
If your cats are indoor only then they would not need worming, only minimal flea treatment (if at all) and you could probably drop all boosters at aged 4.
I also wouldn't be too concerned that you are out more - they have eachother and are not kittens - I would bet they sleep all day like my boys do 
I wish you well with whatever you decide x


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello to everyone here who took the time to message an give advice/help on this situation, i took turkey to the vet once i managed to get him in the box, the vet listened to his heart and weighed him, said he needs to go on a diet :mellow: 
he gave an injection of pain killers an antibiotics and some sprinkle tablets to put on his food twice a day for 15 days an said if there are any issues to bring him back. all in all £89 wasnt as bad as i was expecting probably because there was no urine sample taken an no scan/xray on his stomach.

he seems fine just quite hungry now but i will wait a little bit before i feed him as his tablets have to be done at 12 hour intervals.
i will see how he gets on but he is on my lap now resting up.

i will post again to let you know how he is doing. Thank you again for all your advice and its given me a lot to think about as i said i dont want to rehome really but i feel like they could flourish an enjoy life more somewhere else with people who have the time, money an not so up in the air with living arrangements to come. they are genuinely the best cats ive ever had very loving an caring who come when they are called an give the best cat cuddles an fill our home with mischief and laughter along with a touch of stress lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The tablets are most likely what you can purchase cheaper online.

If you find at some times you may need a foster home let me know as I can help temporary care.

We can all make suggestions on how to keep costs down, so please do post any concerns you have.

Turkey will feel much better now, I hope you can work it out to keep them.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It sounds like they are happy with you, they might not be so happy with anyone else, so I would definitely try to keep them


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am guessing you may have been given Cystophan? Cheaper online as CC says and as it is a supplement can be given safely for cats that are prone to stress related cystitis:
Protexin Cystophan | Cystophan Capsules for Cats - VioVet


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Alternative to Cystophan are Cystaid and Cystease, Cystease is, as far as I know, the cheapest, however Cystophan also contains tryptophan which is the calming ingredient found in milk and is also marketed as Zylkene.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't they stay with your mum until you're settled in? You said they get on with her dog just fine. Or do you have any other friends and family who can take care of them until you've got your move sorted out.

Someone handed two cats over to someone I know cause they were moving aborad. They did try and get into contact with the chairty they originally got the cats from but she didn't have room for them at that time.

In the end the person I knew dumped one of them on the streets because she kept peeing all over her house and the other cat got out and ran away. 

I really do hope that they found someone to take them in. But at end of the day the person who took them in had five cats of their own and two kids to look after. It wasn't fair having someone else's cat piss all over there bedroom. Not saying she should have dumped the cat on the street. I kept calling the chairty up but couldn't get contact either. 

It was kitten season though.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes he has been put on Cystaid for 15 days 2 a day 12 hours apart. 

No unfortunately i don't trust my mum to look after them she isnt in the best health or situation right now an they would definitely not have a better time there. friends wise i don't have many an the ones i have cant take them in.

I really in fact after much thought an debate with my husband an family feel that my cats going to Catcoonz would be the best option, obviously if its ok with her and if i could come an visit before hand...?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

of course you can come and visit, would you want me as a foster then have them back later or am I needed as a rehome. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you post me a photo please.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

The fully black is Turkey he does come to his name, The other is JD he usually comes to anything lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, can you confirm if you need my help if I am a foster until you can take them back or do I rehome, personally I feel a foster would be better as you may want them back once you are back on your feet.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you, can you confirm if you need my help if I am a foster until you can take them back or do I rehome, personally I feel a foster would be better as you may want them back once you are back on your feet.


You are an angel xxx


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

can i just ask with fostering how would it work? is there a time limit or payment plan with that?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fostering is easy hun, you visit when and if you can, and you let me know how long you need me for, I don't place time limits as I have found in the past 2 weeks turns into 5 months plus.

I am happy to care for your cats free of charge, I will provide everything so this makes it easier for you, later when you are sorted, let me know when you wish to collect them back.

I find this easier, it means I can take the pressure off you but they still remain your cats when you are ready.

If it means a year, it does, I honestly don't mind.

All I ask is you let me know what diet the cats are on, I don't like changes of diet, if there are any medical issues please be honest, and you accept photo's via email of your cats as I would like to keep in daily contact with you.

Does this help you keep your cats? 

plus I am always available to help, so if after say 2 months you want them back for however long, that's fine, then if you needed me again, just ask.

I will do all I can to help you, I hate it when people have circumstances meaning they have to do a rehome as then you cant get your cats back, this makes me sad, especially when you appear to just need some help to get sorted. 

There is no payment plan, I do this as I enjoy helping people and their cats.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow i dont know what to say, that sounds amazing, Thank you so much for that offer, would it be possible for me to come an see you in person just to take a look at where i would be sending them to and to talk in person about their stay? would probably be near the end of this month maybe next month if possible?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's fine, as long as you don't mind playing with kittens on your visit. x


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello all,
Hope your all well.
Just an update on kitties, both are fine an no problems since the change in food an the vets visit. urine is back to normal colour luckily an no crying when urinating.

Catcoonz would it be possible to arrange for me to come down to visit you please to discuss in person the next steps in fostering them? would be after the 31st though if poss xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's fine, if you can give me 2 weeks as I have just had a newborn litter and trying to get mum to settle with her kittens.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes thats fine, dont mean to be a pain just rather talk in person an see where they would be living etc. let me know of any dates your free an how to get in touch so i know where to go.
hope everything goes well with the mum an babies xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is always better for people to meet the foster carer, I wouldn't have it any other way.

I will warn you, I do try my best to ensure kittens are on their best behaviour but I always fail, they just turn into nutty kittens.

I can promise a lovely warm lap, cuddles, play time, well all a kittie could ask for.

I will apologise now as I know the tortie is going to be a pain, she always is.

Please if you have a hand bag, keep it zipped, she has a thing of stealing car keys.


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys just wanted to chip in and vouch for Catcoonz- she looked after my bengal, Luna over summer as I was abroad with work for what turned out to be almost 5-6 months I think. 

Originally I was only going to be there for 3 months and this turned into longer due to some work set backs. I felt terrible asking to extend lunas stay but 'Catcoonz' was so reassuring that it was completely fine.

I picked her up when I returned and she was the same old happy cat that I had left. I feel SO lucky to of found Catcoonz. I had picture email updates too which was just lovely to see her happy, I'm a bit of a worrier so this was particularly reassuring.

I did the same and popped in first just to check out the environment, Catcoonz was even lovely enough to show me the local stables where they cared for horses near by. Can't say enough about how brilliant Catcoonz is  thanks soooooo much again!

Katie x


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Catcoonz, 
how is everything with your kittens? was just wondering if you had a date free i could visit you on? x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, if you can get to 26 posts then private message me I will send you my details, don't want to put on here.


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

ok will do that now x


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

i have 26 now but when i tried to private message you it wouldnt let me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Got the PM, will text/email you. 

Emailed you now, may go into spam folder, any problems let me know. xx


----------

